# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Should Victoria be punished?

## Perdita

Do you think Victoria should be punished for what she did (  :Clap:  )or is the domestic situation a reason for her to get off?  :Thumbsdown: 
Sorry, this should have gone into the Emmerdale forum.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chris_2k11

No i dont think she should, not after what she found out about her mam.

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes she should have some sort of punishment she is a little spoilt brat

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think she should be punished in some way.

----------

